# Tichy Crane car detailing between coats



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Now that the boom tender is finished… (famous last words) got serious on the crane. 
A long way to go weathering,rigging and two more modules to glue up but Its not horrible. I’ll probably never be 100% happy with any model so shooting for a solid B- on this one. Last pic the handle reacted with adhesive got bit melty (had 2 primers used 1 no bueno) think I can rig a cover tho once installed in cab can’t really see it very well.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Gosh, those kits are really detailed. It looks like they might even be motorized?
Will you be able to install a decoder or non layout controls and run a motor to raise and lower?
Sure looks capable. I can already see the gears turning....


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

The yellows add a nice color pop.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

SF Gal said:


> Gosh, those kits are really detailed. It looks like they might even be motorized?
> Will you be able to install a decoder or non layout controls and run a motor to raise and lower?
> Sure looks capable. I can already see the gears turning....


I forget who but a gent did motorize this model added dcc decoder and sound! Wild to see it working in video I saw. Not sure if it was a link from a thread here or stumbled on researching color schemes.
The model as it comes can be posed with operational rigging but this one’s getting locked down for running


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

OilValleyRy said:


> The yellows add a nice color pop.


Yeah I wanted to pretty her up. Show how maint crew spent downtime pampering her compared to tender.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Here’s link to a dcc controlled Tichy crand


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

This vid has the custom sounds in crane








HO scale DCC operating CNJ steam crane (and wreck train) build. The journey.


After a lot of back and forth with myself I decided to strip the repaint the cab with the correct decals to the era I model as well as changing out the digitrax decoder for an ESU loksound micro. I then added a custom made sound set I created using their software and lokprogrammer...




forum.mrhmag.com


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Trying to get a greased look to teeth on gearing. Used vallejo water effect with cpl drops of wash and some ground black chalk to thicken it a bit. it’s not bad but still not “mushy” looking.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Car is assembled time for decals then weathering. Learned quite a bit on this car. Going to have to build another to apply it


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I built one of those kits a few years back as my first real model kit build. It was tedious but fun and the end result was worth it. The real crane that I was building mine to resemble is mostly painted black so I had an easy time with the paint job. I like your paint work as it makes all the little details pop a lot better than the basic black paint job mine has.

It's a very well detailed kit that very closely resembles the real ones. Having operated the real one I was modeling my kit after, I had a fun time comparing the model details to the prototype as I assembled it.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

santafe158 said:


> I built one of those kits a few years back as my first real model kit build. It was tedious but fun and the end result was worth it. The real crane that I was building mine to resemble is mostly painted black so I had an easy time with the paint job. I like your paint work as it makes all the little details pop a lot better than the basic black paint job mine has.
> 
> It's a very well detailed kit that very closely resembles the real ones. Having operated the real one I was modeling my kit after, I had a fun time comparing the model details to the prototype as I assembled it.


Thanks I found a few paint schemes and blended them to try and highlight the parts. Not rl proto but how it is in my world . I wondered how close details were to the real deal crane. Very cool to hear that it’s close to what you actually ran.
I will revisit this kit and do it strictly in a faded black paint as it was a fun challenging (at least for my level) kit.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Closing in decals down now more clear coats weathering then dull coat to seal it and put it in service


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Looking great! Love the details.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Thanks  Its a great little kit so much detail really fun model.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Sooooo…. Its a long wait between gloss coats minimizing the decals edges! Have coated three times now hope tomorrow can weather it up. In the mean time worked on more detail items. Made a hasp to hang my padlock on and finished a first attempt at rope bundle to hang from a wire. Not sure why it was important to me the the padlock actually hung freely on the hasp….Not my brightest idea but got it to work in end tho I need to touch up paint when glues dries.


----------

